# My City Seoul



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

great pictures, i lived there when i was 2, 3 years old with my stepdad for the USO Seoul, South Korea thing...i loved it, and i give it 1 10/10 for the skyline but the part i lived in was full of poverty and wasnt that great but what city doesnt have places like the one i was in? great pictures...it has changed a lot since i was there...thanks.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

ejd03 said:


> but is it really 4th in terms of GDP though?/ I am kind a confusing


Yes. Seoul is world 4th GDP city. Seoul's population is 10.23 milion
and Seoul's GRDP is $ 228 billion.

GRDP per capita is approximately 22 thousand dollars.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

14 incher said:


> objection! this is not correct.
> 
> Paris or LA has much higher GDP as does Toronto. Chicago. there may be a couple of others


Paris's population is just about 2~2.5 milion.
and LA's population is also only 3.5 million.

But Seoul's population is 10.23 milion in 2004 years.
Seoul has more enermous scale than paris or LA


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

ejd03 said:


> but is it really 4th in terms of GDP though?/ I am kind a confusing


You may think Paris, as it is one of the Big 4 (NYC, LD, Paris, TK). But since Paris did not expand and absorb her surrounding urban areas in the 19th~20th centuries, her area and population are not as big as other large metropolises. Read the following to understand the systematic difference between Paris and other cities.

"The city (commune) of Paris has an area of 105.398 km². ... ... This is not a very large area, ... ... For comparison, Greater London has an area of 1,572 km² (607 mi²), and New York City has an area of 786 km² (303 mi²). ... ... Unlike other western metropolises such as London, New York, or Berlin whose limits were extended in the 20th century to include suburbs previously independent, in the case of Paris no such enlargement happened. ... Thus, the Brooklyn, Greenwich, or Charlottenburg of Paris are still lying outside of the city of Paris proper, and the city of Paris can be more rightly compared to the borough of Manhattan (59.5 km²/23 mi²) or to Inner London (319 km²/123 mi²). Even the largest business and financial district of Paris, known as La Défense, lies outside of the city limits." 

The above-quoted is from wikipedia.org. As you can see, the Paris that you think--the city with population of 10 mil--does not exist administratively. Therefore, when comparing cities in official statistics, Paris' population and GDP look much smaller than what we think. If we take the extended Paris, Paris may be one of the four largest cities (in GDP).

Other than that, there's no city that possibly has larger GDP than Seoul. Hong Kong is smaller than Seoul, due to their smaller population (7 million). Cities such as Chicago, L.A., Osaka, Nagoya, Toronto, and Madrid may be richer than Seoul in terms of per capital GDP, but not rich enough to make their GDP larger than that of Seoul. (For the cities just mentioned to have economy larger than Seoul, thier GDP per capita has to be about 70,000~100,000.)


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Seoul, More pics*

delete


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Seoul*

- The lotte world











- National Museam of Korea, the largest museam in asia


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

unoh said:


> - The lotte world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Is that the new museum? I think I saw a model of that at the museum in Kyeongbokgung a few years ago.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

mumbojumbo said:


> Wow! Is that the new museum? I think I saw a model of that at the museum in Kyeongbokgung a few years ago.


Yes, that's new museam.
the former was Japanese colonial government building.
It move to yongsan area and Expanded and reorganized and opened recently. 










url -> http://www.museum.go.kr/eng/index.jsp


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

i would love to visit the city one day :cheers2:


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*63 Building, Seoul*


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

unoh said:


>


 :runaway: I've never seen this before.


----------



## Christian347 (Aug 7, 2004)

^ I've been inside that building back in 1996 when I visited Seoul it was the tallest building in the city but that has changed now. You can get a nice view of the city from up there.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Seoul, More*

delete


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

Seoul is Severely Underrated!!!!!!!! Seoul is the epitome of an Urban Dense Skyscraper City.. Some Cities have more skyscrapers, some even have a slightly larger population.. At 43k people per sq. mi. and 238 total sq. mi. it looks incredible. I have to go there soon, it seems like my type of town.. Seoul is 70 sq. miles smaller than NYC but with 2 million more people, just incredible...


----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

Thank you for the pics from Seoul. I love Korea!!!


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*The night of Chonggey stream, Seoul*

delete


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Seoul pics*

- various parks in seoul


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

JBOB said:


> Seoul is 70 sq. miles smaller than NYC but with 2 million more people, just incredible...



the area of seoul : 605.39㎢ (2004.12.31)
the population of seoul : 10,288,000 (2004.12.31)


url : http://english.seoul.go.kr/


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics! Plan to visit Seoul in the future


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Nice pics! Plan to visit Seoul in the future


Hi~ WANCH

Welcome !


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*The palace in Seoul*

Seoul has been the capital of korea since 1394.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*korean entertainment from seoul that sweeps all of asia*

deleted


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

what the heck


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

They are gorgeous, but what do they have to do with the city of Seoul?


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*G-Star Game Show 2005, Seoul.*

deleted


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

What's a G-star game?


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

This thread is like spam thread
Why put so many girls pictures in this thread?
G-game or whatever have anything to do with city? :weirdo:


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

dhuwman said:


> What's a G-star game?


http://www.gstar.or.kr/


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*The best IT city, Seoul*

Samsung, LG, SK Telecom, Pantech, Iriver, HNH, KT, etc, the head offices of many IT companies are in Seoul.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Tower Palace, Seoul*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

One of the things I like about Seoul if not the cleanliness is the infastructure and organization. The city is organized and not as chaotic compared to HK!


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

WANCH said:


> One of the things I like about Seoul if not the cleanliness is the infastructure and organization. The city is organized and not as chaotic compared to HK!


Thanks.
I think the keynote of seoul is the harmony of tradition and modernity.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

unoh said:


> I think the keynote of seoul is the harmony of tradition and modernity.


^^ agreed


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*high tech city seoul*

- Einstein robot


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Han river*










Themes ? Seine? No! Han river is best


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Einstein Robot is very interesting! I before E cept after C


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*enormous city seoul*


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*more seoul*


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

WANCH! Do you have plan to visit seoul ?

if you come to seoul, I will be your guide.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*christmas in seoul*

- christmas in seoul


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

great pics, i love the last few


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

AdamDeLonge said:


> BEUTIFUL SEOUL. I'm more sure now that Seoul is very very underrated. I have saved most of the pics. My next trip should go to Seoul. UNOH I'll help Seoul in anyway to be more known.
> Nice pics but I thought I would see more pics of BOA, hehehehehheh


- BoA, queen of asia 

http://blog.naver.com/sarubia03?Redirect=Log&logNo=50000015919
(link restoration)


----------



## greenbuttskunk (Nov 28, 2005)

Unoh - The pic after the one of the reindeer is of the Eaton Centre in Toronto... Do you spend time in Toronto as well?


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

greenbuttskunk said:


> Unoh - The pic after the one of the reindeer is of the Eaton Centre in Toronto... Do you spend time in Toronto as well?


is that true?
I just linked images from url

- image source
http://bbs.enjoyjapan.naver.com/pho...o&nid=1962&work=list&st=writer&sw=&cp=2&v=new


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*snow in seoul*


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Korea entertainment from seoul*

...


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

seoul is very cold with snow, now


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

greenbuttskunk said:


> Unoh - The pic after the one of the reindeer is of the Eaton Centre in Toronto... Do you spend time in Toronto as well?


oh yes.. it is right


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

ejd03 said:


> oh yes.. it is right


really?

I ' ll delete that photo now.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*han river*


----------



## muchbetter (Dec 28, 2003)

^ A great collection.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

- seoul forest park with deers and rabbits


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

seoul is awesome. one of the world's truly great cities.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Can anyone tell the average temp of Seoul for the winter and the summer?

I know it gets really hot and humid during the summer really freezing during the winter.. but I don't know the exact temp.


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Seoul is highly impressive - even awesome! Asia has a brilliant future, and Seoul will be a big part of it.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi~ oceanmdx, dhuwman, globill
Thank you for your praise.

The data of seoul's average temp. 

JAN FAB MAR APR MAY JUN JUL AUG SEP OCT NOV DEC 
1 -1.2 -3.1 1.9 7.6 15.1 19.6 23.1 26.7 23.7 18.3 9.9 2.1 
2 -1.4 -3.7 2.2 7.5 14.8 19.5 23.2 26.2 23.3 17.7 10.3 2.1 
3 -1.9 -2.9 2.8 8.5 14.9 19.7 23.5 26.1 23.4 17.5 11.0 1.6 
4 -3.1 -2.0 3.2 9.7 15.2 20.3 23.6 25.9 22.9 17.2 11.0 2.1 
5 -2.9 -1.1 3.1 10.3 15.8 20.6 24.1 26.1 22.6 16.5 11.0 1.8 
6 -1.8 -1.5 3.0 10.5 15.7 21.0 24.3 26.0 23.0 16.5 11.1 1.5 
7 -1.2 -2.1 3.9 11.0 16.1 21.3 24.3 25.8 22.9 16.5 10.5 2.3 
8 -1.2 -2.1 4.2 11.3 15.9 21.1 23.8 26.0 22.9 16.5 9.4 2.0 
9 -1.2 -1.4 3.7 11.5 16.8 21.2 24.2 26.2 22.1 16.6 9.2 1.6 
10 -2.4 -1.1 3.4 10.9 17.1 21.0 24.0 25.8 21.7 16.0 8.1 1.9 
11 -2.3 -0.7 3.7 11.3 17.0 21.4 23.7 26.1 21.4 15.9 7.9 0.8 
12 -2.1 0.3 4.2 11.6 17.6 21.8 23.8 26.2 21.4 15.4 8.5 -0.1 
13 -2.7 0.4 5.0 11.4 16.5 22.2 24.3 26.3 21.1 15.4 8.2 0.7 
14 -3.2 0.4 5.2 11.9 16.6 22.3 24.4 26.4 21.0 15.1 7.5 0.2 
15 -2.4 0.0 5.3 12.1 17.0 22.5 24.6 26.0 20.9 14.9 7.4 -0.2 
16 -2.5 -0.1 5.0 11.5 16.6 22.8 24.4 25.8 20.8 14.4 7.1 0.3 
17 -2.6 0.7 5.1 11.8 17.1 22.5 24.5 25.7 20.3 14.2 6.2 0.0 
18 -3.4 0.8 5.4 12.7 17.0 22.1 25.4 25.8 20.4 14.0 5.4 -0.4 
19 -3.6 0.9 6.2 13.2 17.3 22.1 25.1 25.4 20.1 14.3 5.4 -0.4 
20 -3.2 0.5 6.7 13.9 17.8 21.9 25.6 25.2 19.8 13.9 5.5 0.2 
21 -3.1 0.0 6.8 14.1 18.4 22.7 25.7 24.9 19.4 13.0 4.6 -0.1 
22 -2.5 0.6 6.6 13.6 18.6 22.6 25.6 25.1 19.8 12.4 5.0 -0.1 
23 -2.5 0.9 6.5 14.1 19.3 22.9 26.1 24.4 19.6 12.3 4.5 -0.9 
24 -2.6 0.7 5.2 14.0 18.8 23.1 26.1 24.3 19.6 12.1 4.1 -0.7 
25 -2.6 0.9 5.7 14.4 18.1 22.9 25.6 24.0 19.0 11.9 4.0 -1.2 
26 -2.8 1.2 6.8 14.0 18.8 23.0 26.2 24.4 18.3 11.9 4.2 -1.8 
27 -3.3 1.6 7.7 14.3 19.2 22.8 26.2 23.8 18.3 12.0 3.0 -1.5 
28 -3.4 1.8 8.5 14.2 19.4 23.3 26.4 23.8 18.2 11.7 2.4 -1.5 
29 -3.1 1.8 8.8 15.1 19.8 23.6 26.4 23.9 18.2 11.4 2.2 -2.1 
30 -3.7 8.6 15.4 20.1 23.1 26.5 24.1 18.2 11.0 2.8 -1.6 
31 -3.3 7.9 19.5 26.9 23.7 9.8 -1.4 
average -2.6 -0.3 5.2 12.1 17.4 21.9 24.9 25.4 20.8 14.4 6.9 0.2


- dawn of seoul











- yeoido island on han river










- Teheran street, seoul


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

so is not that bad!


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

dhuwman said:


> so is not that bad!


But It's very cold in winter.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*seoul pics*

- Everland, world top class amusement & theme park


http://www.everland.com/MultiLanguage/english/index.htm


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

impressive to say de least..


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*old seoul*

- an ancient palace


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*seoul pic*

- Lotte world ice rink


----------



## mohamed2 (Jun 8, 2005)

beautiful and very developed city !!!!!!


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

mohamed said:


> beautiful and very developed city !!!!!!


thanks....
seoul is the city that is chaged and created rapidly


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*- Lotter world, more*

lotte world is famous theme park with everland


----------



## Andy_san (Dec 11, 2005)

*...*

good


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Amazing looking city!!!!!


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Seoul pic*

- Coex Mall, the largest shopping & multi entertainment complex in Asia










































































































































- more information
http://coexmall.com/foreign/english/


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

seoul is truely attractive & exciting & dynamic city.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*seoul, today*

- N-Seoul Tower on south mountain










- Subway 



















- samsung digital R&D Lab, the biggest R&D center in Asia












seoul is the leading city of IT, Digital, Electronic industry in world.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*seoul, christmas coming soon*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Seoul looks pretty vibrant at Christmas


----------



## Almenac-SS (Jul 17, 2005)

^^^ It's always vibrant  lol

btw, those are awesome photos, unoh..
i hope you post some more soon!


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Seoul.WOOOOOOOOW.FANSTASTIC.Unbelievable!!!BEYOND*

I can't help but notice that at ground level and even at skyline panos, Seoul 
seems to be the most organized and the most impressively grandiose among Asian cities.

Seoul looks way more developed than Tokyo when one bases only from the panorama pics. Seoul also has more modern internet connection than Tokyo as well as mobile phone technology. And though, in absolute scale Tokyo indeed is the unmatched urban settlement on the planet Seoul seems to be grander and more aesthetic. Seoul's subway trains are also more hip (as can be seen from those pics). 

Seoul looks more well-planned than Hong Kong. Though, Hong Kong has a greater (and much more interesting) skyline, Seoul's skyline is...shall we say neat.  

Well, all these are just my opinions.


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

Seoul has charm!! Keep the pics rolling!!


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*seoul, today*

- luminarie in seoul (centrum, cityhall, chonggey stream)


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> I can't help but notice that at ground level and even at skyline panos, Seoul
> seems to be the most organized and the most impressively grandiose among Asian cities.
> 
> Seoul looks way more developed than Tokyo when one bases only from the panorama pics. Seoul also has more modern internet connection than Tokyo as well as mobile phone technology. And though, in absolute scale Tokyo indeed is the unmatched urban settlement on the planet Seoul seems to be grander and more aesthetic. Seoul's subway trains are also more hip (as can be seen from those pics).
> ...


Thank you for your opinion.
especially, Your comparison of seoul and tokyo is interesting
I think tokyo is clearly more greater than seoul (maybe 1.5~2 times) but seoul is more planned than tokyo because seoul has been very developed and expanded since 1980's (Olympic games, FIFA World Cup, ASEM, other many world events and economic growth of S.Korea)


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*north & south of seoul*

- Northern area









- southern area











which area is better ?


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

delete..delete..


----------



## rokey2006 (Dec 13, 2005)

unoh said:


> which area is better ?


The south is more developed .....
definitionally, southern area is more better.

more southern area


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Dear Rokey2006*

Hey rokey2006


these pictures are not south.

















these pics are jongro and chonggey stream, northern area










this is yeoido island between north and south.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*And ...*

these are not south too

















this is uljiro, northern area


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

please, avoid quoting with pictures....
and try not to copy and paste pictures from other threads...
unless you want to see this thread spiral down..


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

seoul and the rest of S.Korea is definitely the rest of asia by storm specially the creative industry ... these last few years seoul has overtaken hkg and dominated east-asia's movie industry ... and probably lags only behind bollywood ... theres definitely a revolution brewing ... I was definitely impressed with seoul the last time i visited the place a year ago ... 

unoh do you have any website that I could check out as regards to projects like seoul's worldcup and the city centre river regeneration project ... 
like details ... masterplans, news and history ... 
thank you ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

InitialD18 said:


> seoul and the rest of S.Korea is definitely the rest of asia by storm specially the creative industry ... these last few years seoul has overtaken hkg and dominated east-asia's movie industry ... and probably lags only behind bollywood ... theres definitely a revolution brewing ... I was definitely impressed with seoul the last time i visited the place a year ago ...
> 
> unoh do you have any website that I could check out as regards to projects like seoul's worldcup and the city centre river regeneration project ...
> like details ... masterplans, news and history ...
> thank you ...


I have a thread on the stream regeneration project with links to more information : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=265007&page=1


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*National museam of Korea*


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

- Yeoido island


----------



## Dokebi (Nov 30, 2005)

loving the pictures! Seoul looks awesome!


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Seoul is awesome.....but I think Kangbuk is much better than Kangnam

the museums, Yongson, Itaewon, Namsan, Dongdaemoon, Namdaemoon, all of the palaces, Chongno, even Shinchon, Daehangno, and let's face it, Pukhansan destroys Kwanaksan...

I try to avoid heading south of the Han. It's way too Los Angeles down there.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Dokebi (Nov 30, 2005)

when you see that jamsil castle gold in real life, that thing blinds you with its goldent/ultra reflective facade!!!!


----------



## HST (Jan 13, 2006)

jamsil castle is gorgeous!


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*tollgate*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I'll be visiting Seoul sometime this summer! Be looking forward to seeing the city!


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

daammmn reminds me alot of New York...


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*My city*






































































































- yeoido in 4~5 years


----------



## Almenac-SS (Jul 17, 2005)

*clap clap clap*

i must say.. amazing pictures unoh.. thanks for the post.
all that development in such a short time.. (30-40 years?)


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

OMG!!!! Seoul is really impressive and massive!!!. I like Seoul.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks....
this is my old thread....


----------

